# Recent fieldwork photos



## NickGeee (Feb 15, 2018)

Some random pics from some fieldwork and just herping trips.
Whilst out grampians way I conned my friend to drop me off for a couple of hours of herping. it was raining the whole time. Whoops.


White&#x27;s skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Southern grass skink (Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr

In January I was lucky enough to assist on a field nats trip to the Mornington Peninsula to look at Swamp Skinks.
We caught only one over 5 or 6 sites, but the day was rather warm!


Swamp skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Swamp Skink (Lissoelpis coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
We also found this qtpa2t


White-lipped snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Although the survey was over, we stopped on the way home to check out an area in the Western Port region. We got some juvenile Glossy grass and Southern grass skinks, but this big (and ugly) boy was a gem.


Swamp skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Recently I went out to help my mate Dave detect new sites where Litoria fallax are breeding in around Melbourne, and we found several new populations. Alas, all the sites were on private property . We did find this big boy though.


Eastern tiger snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Foozil (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice finds and pics as always Nick. Love the white lipped snake.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 15, 2018)

Great shots, Nick. Especially of the small skinks.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 15, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Great shots, Nick. Especially of the small skinks.


Ditto


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 15, 2018)

What great pics nice to see them in there natural environments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 16, 2018)

NickGeee said:


> Some random pics from some fieldwork and just herping trips.
> Whilst out grampians way I conned my friend to drop me off for a couple of hours of herping. it was raining the whole time. Whoops.
> 
> 
> ...


If you are ever back in South East Queensland herping and need an assistant I would happily be available! 

Awesome work as per usual Nick.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 16, 2018)

@Scutellatus Cheers man! I badly want to get back up there, the hinterland has so much and also the Brigalow looks awesome!


----------



## snaketay (Feb 22, 2018)

What lens did you use? Those are some crisp, clear close-up shots! 
You have really great photos. You might wanna have your own photography website. If not, I highly recommend the hPage.com website builder. You can create a free website there first to check it out. The paid package is very cheap and affordable as well. Their gallery slideshow feature is good for photo sets like yours.
Here: Create a free website - hPage.com


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 25, 2018)

@snaketay I use a Canon Ef 100mm f/2.8 macro USM lens for pretty much all of my shots. Only close enough


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 25, 2018)

Awesome stuff as always Nick.


----------

